# An Aussie HS techie



## Joshwahr (Oct 30, 2008)

G'day all!
Well what can I say...
I'm Josh, I go to Flinders College Tyabb Campus.
My Dad is a camera man / video editor / photographer / photo editor for a company called Digital Image. So I have been exposed to the industry for most of my life and have taken an interest in it.
I first got into techie-ing when there was a request in the school's daily newsletter for techies for the school production, the Australian premier of High School Musical: On Stage. I did spotlight and ever since then I have been interested in the technical side of things.
I don't understand the whole lighting thing, so I let my mate Nick do that side of stuff, and I do the visual side of the shows, whether it be camera operator or visual mixer or visual design (eg. background slides, videos etc).
I use a Mac even though my school despises the thought of it. My favourite video editing software is Final Cut Pro, possibly the best editing software I have ever used.
At school we use an Edirol V~4, hardly the best in the industry and some really very crappy handy cams for the camera work.
We do a 'chapel' service every second week so I am involved in that, either camera-ing or vis mixing.
I need to persuade my school to get better cameras, coz' the ones we have are shite! Our drama teacher just went out this year and blew our entire budget on 3 HD camcorders that were highly overpriced and are highly crappy. That we can't even use as they are HD and our gear isn't HD.
SO annoying!
Anyways send me a message and I'll get back to you.
Catcha


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to The Booth Josh. We have a lot of Aussies around here... and one Bandicoot named Hughesie. Let us know how we can help you develop your skills. Get to know the search function and the Wiki... there's a ton of great information in there. 

Finally, watch your language. This website is read by many students at school. A not so cleverly disguised cuss word could be the thing that gets this site blocked on one of those website filters. Plus we really work hard to raise the level of discussion on this site higher than most websites. I've been amazed at how many important people in the industry read this site. Impressions and professionalism are both very important in this industry. We believe this site is a great place to practice them.


----------



## NickJones (Oct 30, 2008)

*Joshwhar!*

Joshwhar! Hey mate, good to see you joined, but you did exactly the same as me, I swore. I said (well im not going to put it here,) but just a s**t and I got told off. :-| Your post sounds impressive, a lot better than mine, Fat-Boy not so slim says not to mention his name and call him Loki. Anyways. Good luck.
Oh and some are picky about spelling. Not a great place to be a dyslexic but thank got for word's spell check function! 
Nick


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Joshwhar!*

Gaff, i think we have a gang slowly joining controlbooth. 

there trouble i tell you,

with their poor language 
and pointy hats
and extreme views on LSC products....


----------



## loki (Oct 30, 2008)

Hughesie, I agree, this next generation of techies, whats the world coming to?

Josh, Keep the Spelling and Grammar good and the language clean. (Try not to follow in nicks lead?)

As for a Flinders Gang, I have just finished year 12 and only have 1 production left with them (THANK GOD) so the "Gang" will go down to two people 

Welcome to CB Josh


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

ahahaha Loki, i know how you feel. i tend to not invite my underlings learn of CB until i have moved away from the school so i can avoid being revealed.

such as nicknames i would rather not hear

_Fat-Boy not so slim_ loki, you might need to kill someone for that one.


----------



## loki (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeh, Neither raktor nor i actualy introduced these guys to CB, they found it on their own, Which i suppose is a good thing as far as their knowledge goes. 

As for the nickname, I fully intend to cause him pain, i am thinking somthing along the lines of using 3-Phase power?


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's nice to see another Aussie around...

It would seem prudent to offer some general advice that's not specifically directed to you Joshwhar.

It would be wise to assume that anything you write here might be read by a potential employer. Think about it, how easy is it for someone who might be having to make a decision about whether to hire you or someone else to throw your name into Google and see what comes up? One may be surprised how high up the results CB shows up when topics are Googled...

We do have some reasonably well heeled members here, and in reality, most of those people don't advertise their status or employers, after time you will get to know who they are. For instance, how is it that you know that I'm not say operations manager for the VAC or the SOH or Bytecraft or Johnsons or McLeans or any of those industry heavyweights in this Country?

You will quickly find, if you have not already, that this industry is all about your work attitude and who you know, not what you know, (or think you know).

Nick, to be honest I skipped over your post. I took one quick look and went too hard. We try and keep the language standard high not because we want to correct people's typos, we do actually have lives, (well most of us do anyway). We do it so that the communication going on is effective. If I can't understand what you have said, I can't answer your question or use your reply.

All of that said, welcome again and I hope that you'll find some useful information and ask some good questions.

(I can't let the whole Australian contingent come to be known as fodder for those who like to use red pens now...)


----------



## loki (Oct 30, 2008)

Well said Chris, Well Said.


----------



## Joshwahr (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey,
Thanks for the advice, I'll keep the 'language' down. 
Look Nick is one of my mates at school and has troubles expressing himself online (eg. he tries to go the easy way rather than saying 'you' he'll probably say 'u'[text talk, what is the world coming to?])
But I don't want him making a reputation for us junior techs, and I certainly don't want CB getting blocked. I realise that this is a site used by many people in the industry and don't want bad rep as a 'cusser' or whatever.
Cheers again,
Joshwahr


----------

